# Will a fridge magnet glued onto a remote control negatively effect the remote?



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I just installed a new air/dust filter in my shop. It hangs from the ceiling. I thought it would be a good idea to epoxy a small fridge magnet onto the remote so it could be attached to the side of the metal filter box so it would be easy to find when I needed it. I am just wondering if the magnet would interfere in any way with the signals from the remote or cause any problems with the batteries.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

If it's a typical infrared type remote, it shouldn't… but I doubt a fridge magnet would be strong enough, at least not those thin plastic things I'm used to. A rare earth magnet might be a better choice.

If you are concerned about the magnet messing up the remote, just apply one with some double sided tape and try it out first. You will find out pretty quickly if it works or not 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

+1 for rare earth magnets. I have a funny story that involved my wife, captain Morgans and two rare earth magnets. Look, just dont drink and use rare earth magnets.

You should be good with the remote. In my experience they will fry a hard drive well but I haven't seen anything else they will hurt (with the exception of my drunken spouses bottom lip).


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. The remote is super light so I think a fridge magnet or maybe two will do the job. Rare earth magnets cost about $10 each here. I will try with the carpet tape first as you suggest Brad.


----------



## mds2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Aesthetically: yes.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

What about velcro?

Jim


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Mike, I have a strong rare earth magnet on my ceiling air filtration remote for 3 years now and never had any problems. Guess I have to honestly say that I never thought of it being a problem. But it's working fine still.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> What about velcro?
> 
> Jim
> 
> - Jim Jakosh


+1

I can't imagine the magnet bothering the remote, but my Jet came with Velcro.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm old school Mike. Strong magnets and electronics have been used with very careful associations ;-) I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

The velcro sounds good even though the magnets don't seem to be a problem. I could even just leave the remote in place if it the filter can receive the signals that way (my wife's suggestion). Thanks a lot for all these good responses guys. It means I now have more alternatives.

Funny thing is that I bought this air/dust filter about 6 months ago and I kept putting the installation off. It only took me about 20 min. to install it today. It's hung from the ceiling. If I become any slower I will either be standing entirely still or maybe even moving in reverse!


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 29, 2010)

One of the benefits of going in reverse is you don't have to look back to see your mistakes 

Regards


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

No MARK, and I don't look forward to them either.


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 29, 2010)

Ha! Mike, neither do I…if I spent too much time on my mistakes…whether with foresight or hindsight, I'd never get anything done. 

Regards


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

If I become any slower I will either be standing entirely still or maybe even moving in reverse!

- stefang
[/QUOTE]

.

Mike, even in reverse, we're still moving.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Hmmm…why rely on magnets, when you can make a nice wooden box to hold the remote?


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

How about an old fashion piece of string and a hook ?
For high end look use a piece of leather !
Klaus


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

A possibility that hasn't been mentioned…... make a scabbard for the remote. Attach scabbard to a convenient spot with any method you wish. Store remote in scabbard when not in use.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Aug 25, 2013)

Magnets affect things like audio cassettes and VHS tapes, but rarely have any affect on circuits. You could have the remote sitting directly on a super strong magnet weighing 15lbs and it would not be affected.

Most fridge magnets actually have an extremely short reach, by design. Go to 5:25 in this video to see what I mean:




.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Interesting responses. I really just want to be able to grab the remote right off the air filter side or alternatively leave it on there and just press the buttons. I still like the magnet idea best so I think I will do it that way. If it makes a problem then I can always change it.

*Thanks to everybody who took the time and trouble to respond* Please let me know if you ever need any advice on dishwasher loading and I will be glad to help. It's the only thing I really feel qualified in.*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Just a quick note to tell you that I didn't go for the magnet after all. My wife had some velcro handy so I used that. It is placed on the same end of the unit as the control panel and I don't have to remove the remote to use it. I just punch the buttons and the unit responds. So a good solution that works well. Thanks again for your suggestions.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

In La Conner, I have a small dust collector dedicated to my table saw. I velcroed the switch right on top of the table saw switch and hit both almost simultaneously. At home, I carry my DC remote around in my shirt pocket with the button facing outward. I push the button right through the shirt material. The system at home does the DC for all the power tools, different than at La Conner.

I understand being slow, Mike. I still have small power tools in La Conner in the box, purchased a year previous. At least I have the excuse there that my time has been limited…............


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm not surprised that you carry a remote around with you Jim as I have always had the impression that you are a wired guy. Believe me when I tell you that when you hit 75 you will be a lot slower.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I've be using a strong (60 lb pull) magnet glued to my little remote for my shop vacuum connected to my table saw. No problems after 2 years. The remote is located next to the start button on the saw. Glued the remote to the magnet with super glue. Got the magnet at Harbor Freight for about $2.50


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> I have a funny story that involved my wife, captain Morgans and two rare earth magnets. Look, just dont drink and use rare earth magnets … I haven't seen anything else they will hurt (with the exception of my drunken spouses bottom lip).
> 
> - SirIrb


Irb, you can't stop there. She'll never read this . . .


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Once the adrenaline of working wears off, I think I will collapse into a heap of mush. When I turn 75 I will have been retired 6 months, starting the end of this year. Now, I am a young and sprightly 74, and just don't know what is around the corner. ...............(-:

Drinking my coffee, and then dashing out to deliver another one…........


----------

